# Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P UPDATE:Unterschiede F2P/Abo



## nulchking (1. August 2012)

Im Developer Blog von The Old Republic erläutert Jeff Hickman, dass das MMORPG im Star Wars Universum auf ein F2P-Modell wechseln wird. Dies soll im Herbst geschehen, ein genaues Datum wurde noch nicht gennant.
Laut ihm gibt es einige Vorzüge zu diesem System, es können beispielsweise neue Spieler angeworben werden und diejenigen die das Spiel auf Grund des Abosystems verlassen hatten könnten zurückkehren.
Jedoch wird der Titel nicht ausschließlich F2P, es soll 2 Modelle geben. Man kann weiterhin ToR erwerben und ein Abonnement abschließen und hat den vollen Funktionsumfang, sowie gratis Spieleupdates.
Bei der F2P Variante werden einige bestimmte Spielinhalte und Spieloptionen geschnitten. Wie dies genau aussieht ist noch nicht bekannt, jedoch wurde bereits angekündigt dass das maximal erreichbare Level die Stufe 50 sein wird.
Weiterhin wird ein Itemshop eingerichtet womit man mit 'Kartellmünzen' Komfortgegenstände, Schübe, einzigartig aussehende Ausrüstung und Sammelgegenstände kaufen kann. Abonnenten vor dem 31.07. erhalten pro Monat 100 Kartellmünzen, CE-Besitzer 1000. Die Updates sollen nun in einem schnelleren Zyklus erscheinen um das Abonnentensystem trotzdem attraktiv zu gestalten.

UPDATE:
Was bei der F2P Variante geschnitten wird ist nun bekannt, es gibt Einschränkungen bei der Charaktererstellung (Spezies), dem Content (Kriegsgebiete,Flashpoints,Weltraummissionen,Operationen) und bei einigen Comfort-Funktionen (Reisesystem, Warteschlange, Auktionshaus). Dies soll gewährleisten, dass die Gratisspieler später auf ein Abonnement umsteigen, um den vollen Zugriff auf die Inhalte des Spiels zu haben.

Link: Star Wars: The Old Republic | Developer Blogs
Link2: Premium- und Gratisfeatures | Star Wars: The Old Republic

Meine Meinung:
Mal schauen wie es wird, hat sich aber abgezeichnet bei dem Spielerverlust in der letzten Zeit

PS: Habt bitte Nachsicht, erste Usernews


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Ich finde es ganz gut,da nicht viele immer geld für spiele+ monatliche kosten haben.


----------



## Atomtoaster (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Und der nächste "WoW Killer" am Abgrund, nice try Bioware.


----------



## Neion (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

schade eigentlich, fand das spiel anfangs sehr gut.


----------



## matty2580 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Ich spiele SWTOR immer noch, und bin zufrieden.
Nach meinem freiwilligen Umzug auf einen anderen Server, bin ich auch nicht mehr so allein.
Den Mittelweg, den Bioware jetzt eingehen möchte, finde ich auch gut.
So werde ich für mein Abo auch nicht "bestraft".
Parallel werde ich noch GW 2 spielen. WoW hat mir nie gefallen, wird es auch nie.....


----------



## DerBratmaxe (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*



nulchking schrieb:


> Wie dies genau aussieht ist noch nicht bekannt, jedoch wurde bereits angekündigt dass das maximal erreichbare Level die Stufe *5* sein wird.



 Du meinst Level 50 

SWTOR war Anfangs nett ... aber war noch lange nicht fertig und zu viel hat gefehlt


----------



## Homerclon (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*



DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Du meinst Level 50
> 
> SWTOR war Anfangs nett ... aber war noch lange nicht fertig und zu viel hat gefehlt


 Ah ja, das ergibt Sinn.
Bei Max. Lvl 5 hätte es nämlich bedeutet das es kein Free 2 Play wird, sondern das man einfach nun jederzeit Probespielen könnte, ohne Zeitlich arg eingegrenzt zu sein.


----------



## OCKing (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Das hört sich gut an !


----------



## Turican (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Soviel zum Thema Bioware macht nur Qualität


----------



## McClaine (1. August 2012)

swotor hätte ein Single player mit Inhalten von multiplayer werden sollen, damit hätte bioware mehr Erfolg gehabt denk ich mal.
aber so war es für mich ein tolles game das ich aber vor 2 Monaten verlassen hatte. Mir fehlten die Inhalte und einfach die Zeit, 3x die Woche für Stunden in ner Flashpoint zu verbringen...:-\


----------



## Veriquitas (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Naja ich mein das war ja abzusehen, ohne mmorpg Erfahrung ein Spiel zu entwerfen welches Unmengen an Geld verschlingt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

So war es ja auch schon bei Star Trek Online, da hatte man ja auch großes vor. Daher wundert mich das jetzt nicht wirklich das es zum F2P wird. Wenns soweit ist werde ich es mir auch mal näher anschaun.

Mfg


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Und ich werde trotzdem weiter schön ein Abo behalten denn das Game ist bis auf einige Schwächen im Endgame sehr atmosphärisch. Und Gute Spiele unterstütze ich auch


----------



## Rizoma (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Der letzte versuch ein Flop in noch irgend was was Kohle bringt zu verwandeln aber auch bei diesen versuche sagt mir mein persönliches gefühl SWOTR wird für immer ein Flop bleiben auch wenn es ein netter Versuch war an WoW vorbei zu kommen! Naja dann heist der Nächste Gegner eben RoM mal schauen ob sie es da packen ^^.


----------



## Grendizer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Die Story aller Klassen gratis durchspielen...da kann man nur gewinnen. Spiele SWTOR seit Release und ich persönlich finde die Hauptstory verschiedener Klassen sehr interessant. Habe bereits 3 Level 50 und bin aktuell mit meinem Sith Juggernaut (lvl31) unterwegs. Endgame hatte ich lediglich am Anfang als Freunde und Gilde noch mit am Start waren. 

Swtor hat sich seit Servertransfers gut erholt und fühlt sich endlich komplett an. Persönlich finde ich hat SWTOR sehr unter all den Hatern gelitten. So viel Schadenfreude habe ich selten gesehen. Muss natürlich auch sagen dass sehr viel Potenzial nicht genutzt wurde. 

Hoffen wir, dass sie trotzdem neuen Content liefern, zum Bleistift Free-Roaming Space Fights oder Multi-Level-Pvp (simultane Schlachten am Boden und Weltraum, welche sich gegenseitig beeinflussen).

Ich für meinen Teil, werden meinen 4 Char bis 50 leveln und dann mal in GW2 rein schauen. Sobald SWTOR F2P ist, dann werde ich weitere Klassen leveln.


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Steht es also doch so schlecht um Swotor?^^

Mich interessiert Star Wars eigentlich nicht die Bohne, aber für Umme schau ich´s mir vielleicht mal an.
Da hat doch deren Strategie schon was bewirkt.


----------



## Bensta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Swtor ist das beste auf progress basierende mmo. Mich wundert es das immernoch so viele Leute denken das free to play titel minderwertig bzw schlechte Qualität haben. Lotro, LoL und andere Titel zeigen das man mit diesem hybrid modell besser fährt und Spieler dazu gewinnt. 
Um SWTor weiter spielen zu können würde ich mir sogar wieder überlegen Windows zu installieren.


----------



## Santanos (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Free2Play kann eine Chance sein. Ob das Ganze der richtige Zeitpunkt ist, weiß ich nicht. GW2 steht bald in den Regalen, die KungFu-Panda meets Pokemon alias Wow kommt auch bald. Ich denk da werden noch viele von Abo auf free2play schalten. Aber solange das Ganze kein pay2win wird kann man dem Ganzen ne Chance geben. Schaun mer mal!


----------



## mgf (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Einerseits finde ich es echt gut. Die Motivation das Abo zu verlängern, war nämlich schon lange raus - immer wieder mal reinschnuppern weil's nix mehr kostet kann mich da schon mehr überzeugen überhaupt weiter zu zocken. Andererseits finde ich es schon sehr grenzwertig, dass ich mit einem 6-Monats-Abo zu Release fast ein "Lifetime Sub" eines AAA-Titels hatte. Au Junge.


----------



## cvzone (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

SWTOR ist ein wirklich geniales Single-Player Spiel, einzig im Endgame konnte es die Spieler nicht halten. Bioware jetzt hier auszuzählen ist nicht fair. Wäre WoW nicht schon so lange am Markt und jeder würde auf das Addon warten, wäre es auch schon am Ende mit einem Jahr DS und quasi keinem Content mehr seit zig Monaten.


----------



## MOD6699 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

F2P klingt recht interessant denke dann schnupper ich mal rein.


----------



## Johnny05 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Naja,abzusehen war es leider wohl das es dazu kommt nach den Gerüchten zu urteilen die in den letzten Monaten aufgekommen sind.
Ab Herbst laufen dann solche Schwachmaten namens PollyPubs und ihr Kumpel Mongoboy in der Flotte rum,sorry aber da habe Ich keinen Nerv drauf.
Ich kann nur hoffen,das das F2P so starken Einschränkungen unterliegt,das die F2P mit den Abonnenten hoffentlich nichts zu tun haben,eigene Server z.B.höchstens 2 FP am Tag,eingeschränktes Crafting usw.
Ansonsten ist mein Abo beendet.


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Naja,abzusehen war es leider wohl das es dazu kommt nach den Gerüchten zu urteilen die in den letzten Monaten aufgekommen sind.
> Ab Herbst laufen dann solche Schwachmaten namens PollyPubs und ihr Kumpel Mongoboy in der Flotte rum,sorry aber da habe Ich keinen Nerv drauf.
> Ich kann nur hoffen,das das F2P so starken Einschränkungen unterliegt,das die F2P mit den Abonnenten hoffentlich nichts zu tun haben,eigene Server z.B.höchstens 2 FP am Tag,eingeschränktes Crafting usw.
> Ansonsten ist mein Abo beendet.


 
Dann lese dir mal die News auf der Offizielle Swtor Seite durch, dann wirst du sehen das die F2P Fraktion ganz schönen Einschränkungen unterlegen werden


----------



## Santanos (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Und grässliche Namen haben nichts mit F2P zu tun, die gibt es jetzt auch schon!


----------



## Balder (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Schade ist eigentlich nur, dass zu wenig für solo PVE Spieler gemacht wird. Ich hätte lieber das man etwas mehr die Story weiter schreibt und nicht neue Flashpoints usw. Missionen bekommt.


----------



## frequence (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Und wo ist das nun eine News? Ist doch schon länger bekannt das SWTOR F2P wird^^


----------



## Santanos (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

@frequence: Stimmt nicht! Gestern Abend wurde es von Bioware/EA veröffentlicht. Alles andere waren nur Spekulationen!


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Ich wusste es ^^ War mir irgendwie schon klar das es recht schnell Free 2 Play wird. Besonders als die Nachricht kam das die Server zusammengelegt werden etc


----------



## HaCKEr (1. August 2012)

Eine Entscheidung die ich sehr begrüße. Das werde ich nun antesten wenn es F2P wird.


----------



## Santanos (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Falls jemand übrigens bis zur Umschaltung auf F2P bis Level 15 spielen will kann er mir gern ne PN mit seiner Email schicken.
Kann ihm dann ne Einladung zukommen lassen.


----------



## Homerclon (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*



Santanos schrieb:


> Falls jemand übrigens bis zur Umschaltung auf F2P bis Level 15 spielen will kann er mir gern ne PN mit seiner Email schicken.
> Kann ihm dann ne Einladung zukommen lassen.


 Ist doch gar nicht mehr nötig.
klick


----------



## matty2580 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Na ja....man bekommt einen neuen Gleiter, mit besonderen Fähigkeiten, wenn man einen neuen Spieler wirbt.
Das war wohl der Grund für das "Angebot"....^^


----------



## Loeschen (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Und der nächste "WoW Killer" am Abgrund, nice try Bioware.


 
Leider haben neue Games keine Chance gegen WoW, da die Spieler einfach nicht bei 0 Anfangen wollen. Warum auch alles aufgeben und neu Farmen.
Bioware hat alles richtig gemacht, Gute Grafik, Sound, Story, nur ein bisschen wenig Content auf Level 50. Aber welches Spiel hat am Anfang schon 100 Raids.


----------



## nulchking (1. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Und genau das ist das Problem, die Spieler sind einfach zu sehr verwöhnt vom Endgame Content von WoW.
Bei WoW hat es ja auch Jahre gedauert bis dieser da war, und bei neuen spielen muss dieser sofort gegeben sein.
Deswegen werden es alle kommenden MMORPGs schwer haben, selbst GW2


----------



## 10203040 (2. August 2012)

Interessant werd ich mal anschauen.


----------



## Anoras (2. August 2012)

goil o.o wird angedaddelt


----------



## Therianthropie (3. August 2012)

*AW: Star Wars The Old Republic wird F2P*

Meine Meinung zum Thema Hybrid F2P/Premium Modell: 
Ich finds super! Ich werd wohl beim Abo Modell bleiben, aber kann mir auch gut vorstellen mal einen Monat aus zu setzen um ein paar Twinks hoch zu ziehen ohne Kosten zu haben. 
Auch wenn viele Item Shops furchtbar finden bin ich sogar ein Freund davon, da viele Gegenstände ohne solche Shops garnicht erst ins Spiel kämen und somit das Argument: "Anstatt das kostenlos ins Spiel zu integrieren"   hinlänglich wird. Das kann man auch anders sehen, aber ich bin hoch erfreut über den Umstieg ins Hybrid F2P.


----------

